# A word comparison essay



## Angry Asian Advisor (May 28, 2008)

_A preface:_

This essay was prompted to me with a two page restriction. The concept, in my opinion, is a good one. An essay such as this may be written easily - helping you to master words in a literary sense, and their usages in a philosophical sense. Even if you decide to omit research or planning when writing a word comparison essay, an indistinguishable piece of work may be produced - making this the sort of thing that can be written using only your stream of consciousness. You can say that the idea here is quantity over quality.

_ An example for your consideration:_

Thought vs. Meditation

To some, the words “thought” and “meditation” would, at first glance, appear to be the same. This notion is contradicted by various examples of usage. There are several indications that one of these words may be used in a situation, but the other may not. If we were to assign each word to fundamental ideas, such as science and religion, the true meanings of these words could be easily distinguished.  

In a literary sense, the two words may generally be used in the same context. If we were to be specific, however, one word prevails over the other. The word “thought” is roughly interpreted as any idea. Meditation is truly a way of thought, but the method in which the idea is reached may be entirely different. If we were to ask someone to explain “meditation”, it is assumed that he would describe it as a more intense way of thinking. An important difference between these words is the fact that “meditation” is a practice, whereas “thought” is a simply natural occurrence.

If we examine “thought” and “meditation” in terms of science, “thought” stands out to us. Although meditation is an enhanced form of thought and dubbed meaningful for health and mental performance, it does not cover a word as comprehensive as “thought” in science. Meditation involves the same brain functions as thought; however, it is originally a spiritual concept. “Thought” is a word that is used to describe activity in the brain. Thought allows us to formulate ideas, make connections, and solve problems. Unlike meditation, thought is a subject of scientific study.

One of these words holds significance with religion and religious practices. Meditation, actually, extends to numerous religions. The word is used spiritually to express concentration, reflection, or prayer. We may say that a person is “deep in thought” to describe the state of someone who is practicing meditation. This would be correct; however, we could easily summarize this state of being by using the word itself. “Meditation” is a word that we have become familiarized with more and more in our daily lives. Yoga has become a popular exercise for both body and mind. It is, in fact, a form of meditation. In Yoga, and other forms of meditation, it is common for someone to hold a posture; unlike thoughts, which are impulsive happenings for human beings. It would be rather troublesome for a person to maintain physical posture when he needs to move around in the workplace or at school.

In summary, the words “thought” and “meditation” are the same, but should be used in different contexts. Their meanings are different because “thought” is more basic, while “meditation” is a branch of “thought”, and consequently less simplified. Meditation is by definition, a practice, while thought is a natural happening. When we assigned “thought” to science, we found that it is closely related to the human brain. “Meditation”, respectively, is more spiritually meaningful to religion.


----------



## claire_conroy (May 29, 2008)

I suggest that you come up on a more unique and catchy title. Thought vs. Meditation is too simple and it's pretty obvious that it's a comparison type of essay because of the term "vs". Always remember that title is the basis if certain readers will read your work or not.


----------

